# Ober Gatlinburg!



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsdown: Horrable... simple as that.

bad service
few runs
no park
slushy fake snow
and swamped with new people (especially pissed me off when I saw like 10 people in a row sliding down the black dimond on their backs!)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

gatlinburg tennessee in the smokey mountains? i didnt realize they had a ski slope. i was there for a few days while hiking the AT. what a weird ass dolly pardon / rocky top obsessed town.


----------

